# Comb Honey



## Martha (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey guys,
This is my first year and so far I've taken off 8 gals liquid and 2 supers of comb honey. I still have more to spin.

Any who, what is the going local honey price for 10-12 oz of comb honey selling for your area? Mine are 4" x about 4".

I do not use chemicals and am wanting to sell less than the health food stores and more than your grocery store price.

Thanks,
Martha


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

For that size I get $6.00 each and my sign says no chemicals used in managment of hives. I also get $5.00 for the 12 ounce bear which holds 1 pound of honey.
Clint

------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Martha,
I am sure you've read already on here of how some people advertise the fact that they don't use chemicals in their beekeeping. I would definately expand on that in my marketing. You might gather some info on how typical medicinal treatments can contaminate both the honey (and especially for comb honey) the wax. Then you could present this to the shop owners to educate them. I am sure that they would want to pass that knowledge on to their regular clients.
Good luck.
WayaCoyote


----------

